# Phone Powers Off While on Charger, Can't Power On



## bobo-the-drunk (May 26, 2012)

This has happened several times this week. My Thunderbolt is running Thundershed 1.5, smartass governor, and the latest radio.
Today I was using my phone when it was fully charged while still on the charger and it randomly turned off. Pressing the power button did nothing, disconnecting it from the charger and pressing power did nothing, taking the battery out did nothing, hooking it up to a different charger did nothing. After that I just left it hooked up to a different charger and about 15 minutes later I was able to power on the phone. Once it actually booted up the battery was only 12% charged.... It was 100% charged and connected to the charger when the phone died. I'm stumped.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

That's happened to me twice and I've been unable to reproduce it. The battery must be reporting a full charge when it's actually dead. Run your phone down to 0% battery once and you'll have the same issue, can't turn it on until it has been on the charger for 15 minutes or so.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

psycho_asylum said:


> That's happened to me twice and I've been unable to reproduce it. The battery must be reporting a full charge when it's actually dead. Run your phone down to 0% battery once and you'll have the same issue, can't turn it on until it has been on the charger for 15 minutes or so.


My battery usage doesn't report correctly on 1.5, but I've only experienced this once about a week after I first installed 1.5 and it's never happened since. No idea what causes it either.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

